# Calling Verizon customer service on a rooted device



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to change my phone number on my Droid X but cant do it through Verizon's website. I have moved to a different state than where I got my phone and when I try to change it online it only gives me options for area codes and exchanges from my old state. Should I SBF back to stock before I call them? I really don't want to explain how I have android 2.3.5 on my X or why I'm running CM7 on it. Will they be able to tell over the phone? I need to have a local number for my daughter's daycare to call if there is a problem so I need to get this handled soon. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

To my knowledge they shouldn't be able to tell you're rooted or running a rom over the phone. I could be completely wrong though.

If anything make a backup, sbf to
.340 or .602 and just restore after you're done.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good question for p3. My bet is they know the second you change roms maybe not rooted stock but build prop changes are probably reported. No sense in them doing anything about it with thousands on custom roms. I would find it hard to believe with all the other things companies track that wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

They helped me before...they don't need to do anything to ur phone other than re program it if u call they will walk u through the steps...same process rooted or not.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everybody. I wish I had waited a while. I just figured this was a good reason to try the new .602 sbf file so I did. now i'm stuck. My phone won't take an SBF. any of them. It just bootloops after the sbf_flash process finishes. ugh!


----------



## dvschnk (Jun 7, 2011)

that happened to me before after an sbf. Try pulling the battery out, popping it back in...and do the button pushes to get into the stock recovery (This depends on which sbf you just loaded) I think for .340, it's hold down the home key and power button, then let go of the power button. On gingerbread, I think its power button + bottom volume rocker (could be wrong, and I hope somebody else chimes in). Once in recovery, reset to factory settings. That's how I got out of my sbf bootloop. This happened when I went from .596 back to .340


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dvschnk said:


> that happened to me before after an sbf. Try pulling the battery out, popping it back in...and do the button pushes to get into the stock recovery (This depends on which sbf you just loaded) I think for .340, it's hold down the home key and power button, then let go of the power button. On gingerbread, I think its power button + bottom volume rocker (could be wrong, and I hope somebody else chimes in). Once in recovery, reset to factory settings. That's how I got out of my sbf bootloop. This happened when I went from .596 back to .340


it's always hold home key and power button. only difference is when you see the triangle you press both volume buttons for 596 and 602. or press search key for 340.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Home + Power for either. But to get to the menu: Froyo - Search, camera to select. Gingerbread - Volume up + down, power to select.

Iirc.


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

They cannot see your software if you call cust service. However, you cannot change the cell number while you are talking on the phone . : ) No need for SBF but since you did it already . Make sure you check your MD5 on the SBF and always boot into recovery to wipe data and cache .


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

. Bootloop after sbf is usually fixed by wiping data and cache again by powering up into stock recovery, hold home and power till exclamation point comes up then hit search button.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Just my 2¢ here regarding whether they can tell or not. I'd wager that they don't pull anything really, and as far as if they can, prolly could but couldn't really prove it.

For the most part the only thing that we could and/or do as rooted users that really shows up in their systems on any scale large enough to notice is re-activating our phones. The thing about that tho is it doesn't necessarily go "into" their system, the process of activation basically "pings" their network for lack of a better phrase. Once the ping is returned the phone gets programed more on its own then by verizon.

Now that process does register to their system that it took place. IT can look on your account and see it.... the thing is tho all it shows up as is that you pinged the network for an activation, or update roaming, or etc... it shows the ping and that's it really. Doesn't show from which kernel or baseband to which you go by Id just that it took place. That doesn't show being rooted tho, they prolly know it is in their own mind, but can't prove it by that.... all that "shows" is person doing a full factory reset as far as Verizon goes.

The build.prop could be taken but I doubt it. The build.prop does affect how the phone acts and handles data on the network to a small extent, but more than anything it tells the phone what/how to do as well as information for the marketplace and other Google stuff. There again tho, nothing changes so drastically as to give reason to suspect. Market takes into account lots, sdk version, Id tags, wifi stats, that kind of stuff.

That said tho id think that Google wouldn't dime you out ... that'd be dumb. They dime you out to Verizon.... Verizon would then kick you off worst case.... who ends up loosing just as much? Google would.

PROTIP: That and, well, they actually spell their name Osgoogle, its ummm Dutch and the os is silent, they are tricky like that.

If you really think about it tho, there is stuff we do to make our phones faster, that's for damn sure. But, the only thing that big red could pin point would be massive, inexplicable jumps in data transfer speed or perhaps if somehow you found a way to turn the phone into a blender or some crap. The increases they could trace legitimately and legally that could really nail a person ... well they aren't really so crazy high that it couldn't be explained away with ease by the customer if they did start asking. As far as whether they pull info from our phones, how they do it, and if so what's taken really is moot .... a)illegal on a lot of the stuff theyd want to pull to "prove" b)the fine print parts that allow them to take SOME stuff is innocuous c)plausible deniability is a hell of good tool for the consumer and d) tbh they are the largest cell phone company ATM I believe .... with the crappiest 4g network .... crappiest customer service ... couple other black eyes. Being that way I bet they more worried about that, the increase in labor strikes in all divisions of their company, and like minded issues.... prolly takes precedent over busting a 15-40 yr old for rooting his phone. Doing that in any case would cost them more money and effort then is worth it for something that doesn't affect them at all really. Those rules are there only because a rooted phone means a higher likely hood of user damage to said phone which they end up eating. Also as a possibility of free money (fines etc).... stupid stuff like that.

Don't forget as well the U.S. trademark federal folks took the stance that once the phone is bought, legally its yours as the end-user, and as such, are free to do with as you please. The money the cell phone company has invested was decided to be negligible as its payed back to them with interest and profit over the length of the contract which they felt negated their claim of it being rented property. So really ... the only thing that's wrong with rooting is that it goes against the contract .... but not from it being bad for them per se. But really just because they are cheap. They assume you will break it and they wont know how to fix unofficial firmware/software and therefore be obligated to give you a new phone. I mean think about it, how often do you get a sales Rep or service Rep or even an it Rep that know the phones extremely well. I can count the times I have on one hand (which is good cause I'm a *******. After 10 boots gotta come off ... and trust me them boys don't smell like potpourri ....). 90% you get an individual with above average knowledge on one or two platforms at best. The rest follow premade guided comp programs or flow charts. Once you go to tier 2+ you start to find more but still.

So to sum up everything.... can they practically? No. Can they if they wanted to? Yes. Do they? Maybe, but doubt they would ever admit it. Could easily damage them badly if they didn't do so with velvet gloves. Point is: don't think we have any reason to worry either way.

And sweet baby jeebus I am rambling like a crackhead at the pixie stix factory today (no honest ask bmc lmao). Sorry for my wall of text there .... imma shut up and go back to my corner of the forums and be quiet again before I write a second novel here...lmao. ain't slept for 4 days and worked 75 hrs of em ... guess this is the result lmao.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nemosfate (Sep 8, 2011)

Long rant or not was still a great post!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jun 13, 2011)

Best. Post. Ever. 
Wow.


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I've called them from my rooted, re-ROM'ed phone and I've even replaced my phone (after an SBF to .340 and update to GB of course) with no issues. No charge for rooting it, just a replacement. So if they do know, they don't seem to care much, as suggested by the above novelist.

By the way, please don't get all in a rage cause I returned a phone that was rooted. My phone had a defective hardware issue (luckily nothing which prevented me from restoring VZW/Moto stock). I firmly believe that if _I_ screw up software I will eat the cost but that if _they_ screw up the hardware I am owed a new phone, regardless of whether it was rooted or not.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed that wall of txt. I've had basically the same view on most of that myself.


----------



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I got everything worked out. There are some truly insightful and thoughtful people on this site. I never expected to start the indepth discussion that resulted from my original question. There were some excellent points made.


----------

